# Nsider Forums Closed!!!!!



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I just signed up here today. I've been a faithful Nsider for a while and during a session this afternoon, I got a message saying that the Nsider will be closed indefinitely starting today. Anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Demise, welcome aboard.  I'll have to move this to TBT HQ, as that's the correct board for that.

I'm just utterly speechless.  Hopefully the whole VC crew migrates here, though...


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

What?

Closed...for good?


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry Bul...I wasn't sure where to post this. Glad to see a familiar name (although it's the only reason I came over here...knowing you were here). I guess this will be my new forum home for now.

I was shocked though too. Almost like losing a family member (or hundreds for that matter).


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

It's closed permanently?      


Why?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Sorry Bul...I wasn't sure where to post this. Glad to see a familiar name (although it's the only reason I came over here...knowing you were here). I guess this will be my new forum home for now.
> 
> I was shocked though too. Almost like losing a family member (or hundreds for that matter).


 No problem.  Yeah, I do hope Papa, Leg, and all the others are gonna come on over here.  I have Papa's email just in case...

I know, man!  I'm copying and saving all the articles I've ever written now. :\

@ Gengar - No idea... but yes, it's closing for good.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the copied text from the site.....

Nintendo is working on a major overhaul to Nintendo.com to support the continued success of Nintendo DS and Wii. As we prepare for this huge site update, Nintendo must unfortunately close the Nintendo NSider Forums message boards indefinitely beginning Sept. 17, 2007.


For more than four years, these NSider Forums have fostered engaging, robust debates, a strong community and friendships. While their future remains uncertain, in the interim we invite our fans to build on the spirit of community by starting their own Nintendo discussion sites. Remember also that the unique features available with Nintendo DS and Wii give Nintendo the opportunity to communicate directly with fans, while also enabling fans and friends around the world to communicate with each other.

Nintendo has the greatest fans in the world, and it is because of their support and passion that Nintendo DS and Wii have become so hugely successful around the world. We hope that the faithful Nintendo community members will look forward to the future games and website updates that will enhance Nintendo's global community of Wii and Nintendo DS owners.

Starting Sept. 17, existing NSider Forums will be available in Read Only format for one week. Private Messages will be disabled. On Monday, Sept. 24, the forums will be removed from public view.

Really sucks doesn't it.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm very surprised that they didn't even give a 24 hour notice or let the Sages know. Seems odd to me that they wouldn't give a heads-up.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Here is the copied text from the site.....
> 
> Nintendo is working on a major overhaul to Nintendo.com to support the continued success of Nintendo DS and Wii. As we prepare for this huge site update, Nintendo must unfortunately close the Nintendo NSider Forums message boards indefinitely beginning Sept. 17, 2007.
> 
> ...


 Well, like I said in the other thread, I never really went there, ever...much, but still. Thats pretty insane. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> I'm very surprised that they didn't even give a 24 hour notice or let the Sages know. Seems odd to me that they wouldn't give a heads-up.


 They sent Sages a "survey" asking what we thought of the forums.  I wrote a pretty melodramatic piece at the end of the survey.

"The forums were some of the greatest times I've ever had on the internet, and this sudden closure makes me at a loss for words.  I absolutely loved the community created by the forums, especially in the Virtual Console board, where I have been posting Virtual Console game reviews for 36 weeks... in a row.  Thankfully I also have a website where all these reviews are stored, but never again will I wake up on Monday mornings and post reviews.

I sincerely hope this move was not done due to the immense success of Nintendo's casual products.  If the forums were closed because of "wanting to appeal to a broader audience instead", I shall never even acknowledge the existence of the Brain Age games, among other casual software.  Nintendo, return to your roots."


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

That's kinda silly, even though the major population of idiots there, some people don't have another place.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope this move was not done due to the immense success of Nintendo's casual products.  If the forums were closed because of "wanting to appeal to a broader audience instead", I shall never even acknowledge the existence of the Brain Age games, among other casual software.  Nintendo, return to your roots."


 I agree with you completely. I don't like this new "casual gamer" schitck either and I never have and I never will. I will really miss all the Monday morning chatter and the great reviews by you, Leg and Papa. I will even miss (dare I say it) all the whining about the releases. At least there was comraderie and decency among the VC boards. I truly believe that they were the best on Nsider. I'm really dumbfounded by this.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's kinda silly, even though the major population of idiots there, some people don't have another place.


 Most of the idiots were in Power On.  The Virtual Console board, for example, was practically devoid of idiots.  It was a great community.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow... you can't just kill off a community like that.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitly.

I agree with what you said, hopefully the VCD people stay around, join the forums, cause there isn't an Nsider.



> Wow... you can't just kill off a community like that.


Exactly. I have no clue what gave Nintendo the idea to close it.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Wow... you can't just kill off a community like that.


 Unfortunately they can, and they did. This is a truly sad day.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow.... This could be a bad move by Nintendo.....  honestly it was where the extreme fanbase gathered.... I do kinda miss how it once was there for me....


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Wow... you can't just kill off a community like that.


 I know, what the heck is this all about?  They could have at least WARNED us. :\


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well technically they can... but what a bad move.  I almost saw this coming though (with camp hyrule, etc...), but wow... I mean there are still alternatives other than Lithium.  They should have just done something else instead of get rid of the whole thing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

HA!

Crash and burn, Nintendo, crash and burn.... ^^


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> wow.... This could be a bad move by Nintendo.....  honestly it was where the extreme fanbase gathered.... I do kinda miss how it once was there for me....


 I agree on the bad move. This almost makes me believe that they will abandon their hardcore fanbase and move completely to casual gaming over the next few years. Once they get out their due franchises (which have almost been "dumbed-down" for casual gamers) they may abandon certain franchises altogether.

Ok...maybe that's a little drastic, but you get my point.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

I am sure that Nintendo will have some sort of forum like thing for fans to use. They have to. (Not saying by the will of God, just good business move)


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wish they would have told us that they expect to close... Now everything is going to be extremely unorganized for the Nintendo community.  :wacko:


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, it's DemiseofGanon and Bulerias!  What the heck is going on?  I was just on NSider this morning, and now it's gone...  Good thing somebody told me that Bul worked on a website.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I am sure that Nintendo will have some sort of forum like thing for fans to use. They have to. (Not saying by the will of God, just good business move)


 I'd think they'd start it right when NSider ended, so....


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Hey, it's DemiseofGanon and Bulerias!  What the heck is going on?  I was just on NSider this morning, and now it's gone...  Good thing somebody told me that Bul worked on a website.


 Hey yasuharu (was this your Nsider name..sounds right but not sure?). Yeah, I came here today when I saw that Nsider was closed. I knew about the site, but didn't realize they had forums, so I'm glad there was a place to come speak my mind.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 17, 2007)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> I wish they would have told us that they expect to close... Now everything is going to be extremely unorganized for the Nintendo community.  :wacko:


 Actually, I can see why there was no notice before they closed... It would be crazy...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be a lot of bandwidth wasted :yes:


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that was my name on NSider too.  I use it on most forums.  It's good to find some familiar people, but we've probably lost contact with a lot of good ones...


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Nintendo Epic Phail #4


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I see Amarriner just joined up.  Let's hope guys like InfinityDragon and the usual reviewers are close behind.  Also, I have Papa's email, so I think I'm gonna send him something about all this.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, I see Amarriner just joined up.  Let's hope guys like InfinityDragon and the usual reviewers are close behind.  Also, I have Papa's email, so I think I'm gonna send him something about all this.


 I noticed that too. If you can't get ahold of Papa, I can reach him through my Wii. I'm sure he'll join up as soon as he can.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, time to start plugging CS adds..... >>


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I've also traded Friend Codes with him, so we're all set in that regard.  I wish I traded codes with Leg and others...


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Well Leg's here, so that's not a problem


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I made it here, too.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah, it's good to see some familiar faces here.  We're still missing a lot of people, though... hopefully within the next few days we'll all be here.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope you guys can figure something out, because finding this place was all I could do.  I don't have a way to contact anybody.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys.... man, glad you have this page Bulerias.  I dont know why didnt think to come here first.  

As for what Nintendo just did.... I hope this is just closing NSider, and bringing in a New Forum... but I really doubt that by the way they worded it.  Im just really mad right now at them for what they did, kill your fanbases community shouldnt hold well for them.  :angry:


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> I really hope you guys can figure something out, because finding this place was all I could do.  I don't have a way to contact anybody.


 I, too, don't have a way to contact anyone, but it looks like people are starting to migrate here so that's cool. Hopefully we can get some of the community back. This looks to be my new home for VC stuff now. Good to see some familiar faces here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

So now we have a Bul Fan Army


D:


I'm dreadfully afeared of FE fans now


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> So now we have a Bul Fan Army
> 
> 
> D:
> ...


 >:\/

FE FTW!

But Bul is like a god compared to us. All he needs to do is draw or somethin.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, a lot of us are finding our way here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, what?
What does drawing have to do with anything? ._o


And I'm a god among us.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Leg and Amarriner, good to see you guys. I feel the same way as you. I got tossed off during a post and this was the first place I thought to come.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> So now we have a Bul Fan Army
> 
> 
> D:
> ...


 Yeah, if we hadn't known Bul, none of us would have known to come here.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bul IS a God period.
He's just... I can't quite grasp his awesomeness.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bul can write novels, play instruments, awesome at vgs, and write articles for a site.

That's pretty godly to me. D=


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL guys, even though I REALLY REALLY REALLY (times infinity) appreciate all the comments, I think we should be focusing on trying to bring a lot of NSiders here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOH

I get it.
He can't draw DX


----------



## WIIREVOLUTION1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ah, it's good to see some familiar faces here.  We're still missing a lot of people, though... hopefully within the next few days we'll all be here.


 I'm here :gyroidgrin: 

Ok...I am so mad at Nintendo...I had alot of friends their which I'll probally never see again.

Atleast I found this site...

But jeeze...I had 17 great friends and 12 of them I have no way to contact anymore!

NINTENDO = FAIL  :angry:


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guys, I've forgot to tell you that I emailed Nintendo about the community seeing if it'll come back one day and I remember hearing Rekiznu saying something about a project Andy's working on.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Bul, what VC Week was the Dragon Spirit release?
Or the shooting dragon game, I don't remember.
I posted in that thread, and I'm trying to recover my avatar


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Hey Leg and Amarriner, good to see you guys. I feel the same way as you. I got tossed off during a post and this was the first place I thought to come.


Hey Demise, yeah good to see you (and Leg and Bul and other NSiders), too! Hopefully we can "rebuild" somewhat here (though I sort of feel like we're invading! )


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bul, what VC Week was the Dragon Spirit release?
> Or the shooting dragon game, I don't remember.
> I posted in that thread, and I'm trying to recover my avatar


 That would be July 2nds releases


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I think we should be focusing on trying to bring a lot of NSiders here.


I agree...

But...how, exactly?

EDIT: Whoa, it looks like quite a few of them are here already.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I numbered it as Week 25, too, if anyone wants to find it on TBT's site.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> But...how, exactly?
> 
> EDIT: Whoa, it looks like quite a few of them are here already.


 I have ZIMMS Wii Friend code, I'll let him know as soon as I get home.... but I think thats about all I have right now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Heh, found it through the Search, but thanks.
I was searching 'dragonf', but I remember my NSider name was DRAGONZFLAMES'


I fail D:


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, a member's online! But it could be Lithium Admin. I wonder what they're doing?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

You probably don't know me (in fact, I KNOW you don't), but I, too, was at Nsider.  I was on for about 3 years.  A long time ago, I came here from the animal crossing board.  I remembered this place just now.  I'm glad this exists, because I need a place to complain.      

Anyways,  I can't believe Nintendo did this.  They abandoned MANY people.  I only hope that they have a replacement (and that I don't lose my post count).  Towards the end, I lived on the Smash Boards, reading about that days update.  Nintendo, if you are reading this, give us a new forum!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> Hey, a member's online! But it could be Lithium Admin. I wonder what they're doing?


 Probably deleting


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, that's good, I thought we'd have no way to contact him.  I think we may have the whole VC board community here soon enough.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome, it would be great to have Zimms here.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LegWinstonSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope so.  That would be great.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jirachi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Deleting like what?


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

People from Nsider, do you think you'll all stick around?

I mean, I hope you all do, but there are always the people that come for a while, and don't stay.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I gotta get going, I still have a heap of homework to do... but I'm really glad a lot of us are here already.  Guys, try your best to have the whole crew over here... it would suck enormously if we lost contact with some of the great members at NSider......


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> People from Nsider, do you think you'll all stick around?
> 
> I mean, I hope you all do, but there are always the people that come for a while, and don't stay.


 I know I will stick around. I live for the VC right now. Most of these Nsiders mean a lot to me and it would be terrible to never be able to talk about VC and new Wii games with.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's good to hear.

'Hope the rest of you do the same.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello guys, good to see some familiar faces here.

Honestly, WHAT HAPPENED!!!? I just went to the VC board a while ago and found everything locked, and then I go to the main page and Nintendo gives us this crap? Closed indefinitely? With no warning whatsoever? Man, this completely sucks!!!

Well, fortunately, some of the guys from the VC boards are migrating to this forum. I sent an email to Adroitone, and left a note to PapaSmalls using my Wii (although, I didn't know about the gathering here at the time, so I'll send him another one now). Unfortunately they're the only ones who I have some way of communicating.

I really hope that Nintendo brings back the Nsider forums, and as soon as possible. It's really the only forum where I have been interested in participating, specially the VC board. In the mean time, thank god that Bulerias has this website.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

At least I can say I saw this coming.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

I think once we get Papa, we will be in better shape to get more people since Im pretty sure he can get a hold of a lot of them.

As too are we goona stay on this board.  I think I will even if a version of NSider comes back.  Theres no point on just posting there is we now know that they could take down the forum at any second again without warning.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> People from Nsider, do you think you'll all stick around?
> 
> I mean, I hope you all do, but there are always the people that come for a while, and don't stay.


I'll probably stick around for a bit. I enjoyed the VC discussion at NSider so hopefully we can foster some of that here as well. Looks like many of us are going to at least stop by so if we have some good topics it'll snowball a bit.

And at least here I don't have to wait forever to be able to have a sig or my own avatar.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> People from Nsider, do you think you'll all stick around?
> 
> I mean, I hope you all do, but there are always the people that come for a while, and don't stay.


 Well, most of us that have shown up used the NSider forums a lot, and had been using them for a long time, so we'll probably stick around.  And as for myself, should NSider reopen, I'll just contact a bunch of people and have them come here.  I don't feel like I can trust the people at Nintendo right now.


----------



## Jman (Sep 17, 2007)

*Downloads the website*

Wow, what a shocker.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Infinity! Good to see you here. I hope that the migration of Nsiders keeps up and that we can still be able to "talk shop" with everyone. Even if it is mostly the VC crowd.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> I think once we get Papa, we will be in better shape to get more people since Im pretty sure he can get a hold of a lot of them.
> 
> As too are we goona stay on this board.  I think I will even if a version of NSider comes back.  Theres no point on just posting there is we now know that they could take down the forum at any second again without warning.


 Yeah, they would have to do something pretty great for me to trust them again.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

I probably won't be sticking around.  I may pop in every now and then, but I run my own site that needs some care right now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Seriously, no one saw this coming?


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Seriously, no one saw this coming?


 How, exactly, did you see this coming?


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Seriously, no one saw this coming?


 With all the shock that everyone is expressing, I really doubt that anyone saw this coming.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Seriously, no one saw this coming?


 No, we didn't see it coming, but I'm not totally surprised.  It's just disturbing that you could be talking to people one second and the next the forum is just gone.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nintendo's ******** and is killed their fanbase.
Hence, NSider goes down.

I image they'll add some crappy Nintendo Homeware thing to replace it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Seriously, no one saw this coming?


 Oddly not.  I thought that it would at least stay open, maybe deformed, but at least stay open.  I mean, the mods and sages are doing their job for no pay, and the forum software can't be that much considering that they are RICH.  They had no reason.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know I didn't. Certainly everyone knew it was probably a remote possibility (as it is with any site on the web), but just pulling the rug out from under all those users without an ounce of notice is pretty stunning. I still can't quite fathom it.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, and it will need some stupid friend code to use.


----------



## WIIREVOLUTION1 (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Seriously, no one saw this coming?


 Um...no I did not...I mean Nintendo does some dumb things somtimes but THIS?? Its going way over the line! So far over the line that you can't even see the line...   
:huh:


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fan Art, this forum remind me.

http://s13.invisionfree.com/Epic_Center_Games/index.php

Nintendo Power! NP can't leave without Fan Art!


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

I love what they wrote on the announcement:

"Remember also that the unique features available with Nintendo DS and Wii give Nintendo the opportunity to communicate directly with fans, while also enabling fans and friends around the world to communicate with each other."

Since when can I do that on this Wii when I'm not suppose to share friend codes with any fans from NSider.  Its not XBox live or anything


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

> In closing, I think that the closing of Nsider is not a bad thing; however, if the


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

What bugs me the most is the fact that they kept letting people sign up until the very end.  It seems pointless to let people keep doing that, even though new members had the least to lose.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Hey Infinity! Good to see you here. I hope that the migration of Nsiders keeps up and that we can still be able to "talk shop" with everyone. Even if it is mostly the VC crowd.


Hey Demise, you were the first one who found his way here. Thanks for making the thread; I probably wouldn't have posted if I hadn't seen a thread related to this already.

I just sent another message to PapaSmalls telling him that we're gathering here. I hope he joins us soon.

Well guys, I got to go. I'm running late for class.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Since when can I do that on this Wii when I'm not suppose to share friend codes with any fans from NSider.  Its not XBox live or anything


 Exactly! That's just what I thought when I read that, too! So we can't trade friend codes via the forums, but we should continue to converse with the friends we made on the forums via the DS and the Wii which require friend codes for use ... my head hurts ...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

I know this happened because of Lithium (and expenses in general).  They've indirectly mentioned how expensive it is for a while... and I'm sure that's why there was no Camp Hyrule (and NSider gets bigger and bigger everyday, therefore more and more expensive everyday).  Unfortunately from the perspective of a big business like NOA, they wouldn't look at other alternatives like free hosting.  I mean it may sound weird, but there's always IF/ZB.  Or they could just put ads on the forums.

But I hope this isn't total bad news yet.  I mean let's say they have something else planned... they SHOULD have started it right after closing NSider, but it doesn't mean it won't happen if they didn't.  Maybe they'll design their own forum software... who knows.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, I gotta get going, I still have a heap of homework to do... but I'm really glad a lot of us are here already.  Guys, try your best to have the whole crew over here... it would suck enormously if we lost contact with some of the great members at NSider......


 I wonder, who the last member was? I mean, there were over 200,000 users. I'm gonna get some stash from the other members, me, and a few other things there. Still, it's gonna be lonely without my friends there, but we'll meet again.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I know this happened because of Lithium (and expenses in general).  They've indirectly mentioned how expensive it is for a while... and I'm sure that's why there was no Camp Hyrule (and NSider gets bigger and bigger everyday, therefore more and more expensive everyday).  Unfortunately from the perspective of a big business like NOA, they wouldn't look at other alternatives like free hosting.  I mean it may sound weird, but there's always IF/ZB.  Or they could just put ads on the forums.
> 
> But I hope this isn't total bad news yet.  I mean let's say they have something else planned... they SHOULD have started it right after closing NSider, but it doesn't mean it won't happen if they didn't.  Maybe they'll design their own forum software... who knows.


 The sheer amount of volume would probably preclude the free stuff, but I can't imagine a company the size of nintendo can't field their own forums. The Wii and DS print money nowadays ...


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

This was the last member.

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/view_p...?user.id=256811


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not like they have all the money for this.  I mean this is only one department of Nintendo.  They probably have their own restrictions within the company.  So while Nintendo may be making even more money these days, it doesn't mean that extra profit will go towards internet things.



> The sheer amount of volume would probably preclude the free stuff


Invisionfree doesn't have any restrictions on that.  More people mean more bandwidth, but also more money through ads.  But ya, it definitely sounds unrealistic and they'd never make an IF board (heh).  They really just need to make their own forum software and put ads on it... I personally doubt anything will happen though... at least anytime soon.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 17, 2007)

well ya know i had an account but i never used it.But it is wierd that is closed


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Unfortunatly, ink expenses far outweigh the money printed.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> amarriner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're right, to be sure. I can't imagine a company like Nintendo can't afford to host forums. Maybe they truly can't, who knows? That just makes no sense to me. Oh well, it's out of my hands at the very least.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So true!     
:'(				  :no: Also, I made it! I can get Mastersword014 to sign up as well! I'll message him on u-tube! :gyroidgrin:


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Good thing some of us saw fit to ignore the NSider rules once in a while.  Otherwise, no NSiders would find their way here.  Also, please don't try to contact ALBERT07.  We don't need him spamming up another forum.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Snoop...good to see you here.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Also, please don't try to contact ALBERT07.  We don't need him spamming up another forum.


 ROFLOL


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Well it's not like they have all the money for this.  I mean this is only one department of Nintendo.  They probably have their own restrictions within the company.  So while Nintendo may be making even more money these days, it doesn't mean that extra profit will go towards internet things.


 I know how that is, I work for the Univerisyt of Penn, we basically print money with the amount we change people to go to school here just because we're IVY, but if you look at my computer department, you would think we live off of welfare... the same thing coudld be happening there.  

But if it is the case, Nintendo should realize that its worth the extra money the put into it.  I know running a message board at that size is expensive, but it has to be worth it.  Sony and Microsoft has always had one, and if anyone where to get rid of there boards, you would think it would be sony. 

Anyway, A board that usually has thousands of people on at any giving moment is something to keep IMO.  Having that many people all with Nintendo on there mind has to be a cheaper then any other form of advertising.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Good thing some of us saw fit to ignore the NSider rules once in a while.  Otherwise, no NSiders would find their way here.  *Also, please don't try to contact ALBERT07.  We don't need him spamming up another forum.*


 Oh ho ho, right you are.  Here's a great thing about NSider closing; no more Albert.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it might be the best thing about it closing.


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly. The community that's built at a place like that is priceless. It gives people a place to congregate and talk about things they've sunk time and money into. I understand what you guys are saying, but I think the benefits outweigh the costs. Like you imply, I don't know what their books look like but it seems to me it would be worth it to have a central forum.

Incidentally, I also work for a college, Leg (though one decidedly smaller than UPenn!). Small world. And I work in the computer department so I know all about working on welfare.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LOL guys, even though I REALLY REALLY REALLY (times infinity) appreciate all the comments, I think we should be focusing on trying to bring a lot of NSiders here.


 Oh! I messaged Mastersword014. I expect him to join soon!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Hey Snoop...good to see you here.


 Thanks Demiseofganon! Also, I was also LSUOMU on NSider as well because I was banned and that's the account I used! Also, I won POTW week with my alternate account! :lol:


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

nintendogsnoopy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good work.  Maybe he knows how to contact some other people.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I also work for a college, Leg (though one decidedly smaller than UPenn!). Small world. And I work in the computer department so I know all about working on welfare.


    			 Thats pretty funny, we both have the same jobs at the same type of place.  Of course thats one good thing about being off of NSider, now we can finally find out who we are "really" talking too.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> nintendogsnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope he does! Also, he better get on You-Tube soon!


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> amarriner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree there. It'll be nice to find out who everyone really is.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> LegWinstonSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. I know one thing about people on NSider. Mastersword014's country! Here I learned Bulerias e-mail, loacation, interests, etc. This is not NSider, but still pretty fun! I hope everyone on the VC boards finds out about here!


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know how to contact TALNURAS or CHUCKLEMONKEY?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know how to contact TALNURAS or CHUCKLEMONKEY?


 I don't....

Ask Bulerias, Papa, Leg, or Demise.


----------



## TwilightKing (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh my, nintendo. The main place for the hardcore to come and discuss upcoming games, gone. I dunno about all this. Oh well, guess i'll become active here again, so thats an upside


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

nintendogsnoopy said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See Bul?
Exactly what I didn't want happening.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> nintendogsnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  <_< I'm confused. What are you talking about? :wacko:


----------



## amarriner (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> nintendogsnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh? What's wrong? I don't get it ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

amarriner said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't get it either. Can someone explain this to us!!!! :angry:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: Mastersword014 has joined! Yay!


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey Demise, welcome aboard.  I'll have to move this to TBT HQ, as that's the correct board for that.
> 
> I'm just utterly speechless.  Hopefully the whole VC crew migrates here, though...


 I migrated here! Thanks to snoop and to you for making this! I thought I wouldn't see any of you anymore     
:'(				 

Anywho where could we post our reviews for vc games? I'll repost mine on here so for those who didn't see it till before the nsider close

I can't believe this happened! I was so shocked when I logged onto a school computer


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too! I can't wait to see everyone come! Seeing how must of the people new here have an interest in VC, why don't that make a VC board for us? It would make life a lot more easier!


----------



## WIIREVOLUTION1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

Ignore Dragonflamez... he's wierd D=


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

WIIREVOLUTION1 said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not much difference between them really.  They both just complained about VC releases.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright, see everyone later... like I said, I work for a college, one good thing about that, I get free classes, one bad thing about that, I have classes.  And this one doesnt end until 9:00 PM     
:'(				   See everyone later


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can post VC stuff in the Wii board (a sub board of Gamers' Lounge forum).


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Alright, see everyone later... like I said, I work for a college, one good thing about that, I get free classes, one bad thing about that, I have classes.  And this one doesnt end until 9:00 PM     
:'(				   See everyone later


 See ya Leg! I can't wait to see you again!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL

NSider was horrble, half the members were Nintendo fanboys, and a good amount of members were complete and utter noobs.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> NSider was horrble, half the members were Nintendo fanboys, and a good amount of members were complete and utter noobs.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


 Actually, as I said, the VC board had maybe two or three idiots.  It was a great place.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still, the majority of members were the one-word posters, who shot down the 360 just to backup Nintendo.


----------



## TwilightKing (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahahha, i hung out in the smashboards, you should have seen the amount of idiots there    			 well you probably did, but yeah  >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ignore Dragonflamez... he's wierd D=


 Actually he is normal, and everyone else is weird =D


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bulerias, did you read my e-mail yet? I'd like a response soon! :r


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Weren't you a fellow NSider? If so, weren't you a Sage?


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh.  You just had to know the best places.  I never even touched Power On in the last few months, that was one sucky place. D:


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Those -insert word here-. I was going for Sage.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

nintendogsnoopy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I did, I was doing homework, sorry.  But I think you made good choices, I would go with the Bonk games too.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_<

Power On was horrible even when they had the 'Roleplaying' section. All of the RPs were like.... ARMIES and CLUBS. Not RPs.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 17, 2007)

nintendogsnoopy said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really, I wasn't that active.

And no, I was not a sage.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Those -insert word here-. I was going for Sage.


 You know what's funny?  I got one of the last spots for Sage.  There was only one more round after mine, I think.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> nintendogsnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would that give me a 10/10? I think I need more TurboGrafix games.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

Sup. dieworm here. 

Sucks they closed it.  <_<


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that part of NSider sucked, pretty much.  But the Wii board back in the day and the modern-day VC board were the standouts... I'll miss the Monday mornings of old...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The old DS board I used to go to, when the DS was first released. The topics about 'Halo DS' and 'SSBM DS' and '*insert generic game here* DS' drove me mad.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm liking these forums Bulerias! Now if I can just get used to stuff now lol!
So I guess I'll repost my review must or rust luckily I got the data saved before the shutdown


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, it's funny that I actually remember that...     

@ Mastersword - Dude, totally!  You should definitely post the Must or Rust thread.


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop bragging. D:

They sent you a survey thing about it, right?


----------



## TwilightKing (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, i'm starting to miss the smashboards already, everyday there was heated discussions on the updates, and character analysis' man, why nintendo


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

I still can't believe you guys are taking this so seriously. Sure, there were memories there, but saying that the forums were good (save the VC board, according to Bul) is a total and utter lie.

Just find new forums. No big deal.


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I still can't believe you guys are taking this so seriously. Sure, there were memories there, but saying that the forums were good (save the VC board, according to Bul) is a total and utter lie.
> 
> Just find new forums. No big deal.


 It was a great forum, active community and all that. It's only your opinion, but personally, I'd rather have TBT close, and all other forums I go to, just for NSider.

The plus side of this is more activity here though.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I still can't believe you guys are taking this so seriously. Sure, there were memories there, but saying that the forums were good (save the VC board, according to Bul) is a total and utter lie.
> 
> Just find new forums. No big deal.


 Ultra, it's a big deal to the people that were part of the community.  You just had to be a part of it to understand.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

The entire system was bogus and I'm glad they kicked it.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was. There was nothing special about it.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I still can't believe you guys are taking this so seriously. Sure, there were memories there, but saying that the forums were good (save the VC board, according to Bul) is a total and utter lie.
> 
> Just find new forums. No big deal.


But, imagine if TBT was bigger, and you had more friends here, and one day it just died out like that, and you lost contact with a lot of those friends.

That wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *shrugs*

I definitely disagree.  The only things you remember are the negatives, like the DS board during release and the Power On board.  You weren't in the VC board, or the Wii board before the Wii's launch, or the Gamecube board like 3 years ago.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *rewords buls*

An active part of the community.


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have to be in the shoes of another person. I was on the Pokemon DP mostly, Creation Gallery, and all that.

You'd be off somewhere else, same with everybody else as well. Like Bul never went anywhere other than the VC forum, basically.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly!  My point exactly.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here! I found special things about NSider.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I highly doubt that TBT would ever close, unless Storm decided to randomly close it just to piss us off.

That's what Trillian is for.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's not what I'm talking about.  I'm talking about Gengar's point about a bigger TBT where you had a ton of friends suddenly closing, and you suddenly lose all the contact with the friends you had.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My point was not "Would TBT ever close?", it was more like...put yourself in their shoes. They lost a lot of friends, I'm sure. D:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep in mind that this is all my opinion.... No need to go "OMG A HERETIC THROW HER INTO THE VAT OF SUPER-HEATED WATER".


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

I wasn't being all "OMG" at all, I was just saying think about what it would be like to lose all those friends.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some people are acting like that.... me no mention names though.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll have to upgrade my flame cannon, that's for sure.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, well you quoted me, I figured you were talking about me.

Seriously though, you can't see why they might be so upset? D:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'll have to upgrade my flame cannon, that's for sure.


 Have a spare? ;D


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

If TBT closed right now I wouldn't really care. I hardly spend time here at all. Since that my GPA is actually a 3.87 from a 2.39


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay guys, I think we MAY be veering a little off-topic right now. D:

Our main priority right now is to get as many NSiders as possible.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you can have my old one.
It's a bit of a fixer-upper


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay! : D


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I think we MAY be veering a little off-topic right now. D:
> 
> Our main priority right now is to get as many NSiders as possible.


 I don't want n00bs here, I liked our little reading an discussion circle.

I'll invite some people.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Our main priority right now is to get as many NSiders as possible.


 Any way us non-Nsider people can really help out with that?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Total agree. I liked it when my computer didn't lag out from a zillion people posting at once.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the point - no inviting any n00bs.  We want to get the most intelligent NSiders out of the bunch over here.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sure Bul wasn't reffering to them...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

Guys, not everyone at Nsider were idiots. Some people actually posted well thought out posts, something that TBT hasn't had in a long time.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys, not everyone at Nsider were idiots. Some people actually posted well thought out posts, something that TBT hasn't had in a long time.


 I can play the worlds smallest violin. :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You never posted that


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I guess I should leave then...hehe.

Anyway, Bul is right. I don't want to see every Nsider follow suit and come over here, but there are some of us who were good friends there that actually contibuted to the better parts of Nsider (mostly in the VC boards) that would like to be able to continue our friendships.


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys, not everyone at Nsider were idiots. Some people actually posted well thought out posts, something that TBT hasn't had in a long time.


 I know, but there were some n00bs. A few of them got onto my 'ignore list'.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't like the VC boards >.>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YEah, my forum's open to those who are Pokemon fans.  In a way I was thinking, what a shame then I thought then recruitment by the thousands. But yeah it's sad.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe I am going to hate this new arrangement.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you know anything on Zimms? I loved his Price Guy-D!


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I didn't like the VC boards >.>


 I only posted in the Help forum, Nintendo DS Technical Questions, Pokemon DP, and Fan Art.

I didn't care for the VC, but it was Bul's honey. ;D


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

nintendogsnoopy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently someone here has his Wii Friend Code, so we'll need to invite him as well.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> nintendogsnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hopefully, he'll join!


----------



## .bored (Sep 17, 2007)

I take this means we're getting a whole bunch of new members?


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> I take this means we're getting a whole bunch of new members?


 Right-o.


----------



## .bored (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =o

Yayz!


----------



## Yoshirox25 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was also very dissapointed that the Nintendo Nsider Forums were closed down. One hour it's on, the other it is off!  :lol: 

I hope that the new Nintendo website will be a huge improvement, as in my opinion, the one now is horrible, and doesn't update that often. The features are also very old! I can't wait to see how the new website will work!


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey YoshiRox25, it's good to see you here.

Nsider closing is a huge bummer, but at least some of us can still get our VC fixes here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

btw, 2 things are for certain:
1) Lithium just lost one of their biggest clients for good.
2) InvisionFree is gonna be getting an *CEN-1.01-SORD*-load of dough.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> btw, 2 things are for certain:
> 1) Lithium just lost one of their biggest clients for good.
> 2) InvisionFree is gonna be getting an *CEN-1.01-SORD*-load of dough.


 Most likely.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone think the irony of PM's disabled on the forums closure? Hello, the forums closed, why would you disable PM's at a time like that?


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>SHAMELESS CS PLUG SHAMELESS CS PLUG SHAMELESS CS PLUG SHAMELESS CS PLUG SHAMELESS CS PLUG ERROR ERROR DJFL:G</big></big></big>


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet hardly any forums made because of NSider's closing will actually be successful  (maybe none).  Partially because a lot of people don't have a way to contact everyone.    And because a lot of people will try it... it will just be a mess and you can't replace an official forum.



> Anyone think the irony of PM's disabled on the forums closure? Hello, the forums closed, why would you disable PM's at a time like that?



Ya... I don't see the point of mentioning that if no one can log in anyway.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> > dragonflamez said:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 You're proably right, but still some of the other forums such as TNZ, NZ, and Smash Legends, as well as us, will be getting a good amount of members with in the next few days.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know... what Andy said was pretty unrealistic.  But he probably just said that to make it sound better than it actually is.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Andy's actually, FINALLY gone completely insane.



YAY!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I take some off your hands maybe.... Anyone got Andy's email?


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Andy hasn't been on since today, but he is making a big project I heard. Sure the previous Nintendo community died in 1997, but came back in 2003 doesn't mean it's gonna take 6 years to regroup. I mean, when HTS retired during the fall of 2003, Nsider was made in the fall of 2003 and due to the relocating, it's gonna take awhile, unless the forums will just be chat rather than boards. Don't know, but something big is coming.


----------



## Supermarioluigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bulerais.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I think Andy's actually, FINALLY gone completely insane.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!


 Andy from Nintendo?  He was already insane.  Somebody just forgot to feed him his pills.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Supermarioluigi said:
			
		

> Hi Bulerais.


 Name wrong. Permaban


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

Bul, nows a good time to go back to TBT_Daniel  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bul, nows a good time to go back to TBT_Daniel  :gyroidtongue:


 Aw jeez.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1.It's not likely they will come back. After all, there was too many members/spam/posts for those Staff members to handle.
2. People can make trades more efficiently using other forums and reveal locations to their own forums/websites.
3. If Andy does all that and I pretty sure Nintendo Power what's the chance that he'll have time to work on a new NSider Community. 
4. Face reality, NSider=dead.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Jirachi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I really don't see how it could come back.  Even if it does, I know I won't be going back.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would imagine it would be hard to, knowing something like that may happen again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, these others forum give you more choices to do here as long you follow the rule they set up here. But when at the NSider there were to many rules there and they became to hard to follow.


----------



## TwilightKing (Sep 17, 2007)

What annoys me most is how they gave absolutely no warning... It would have been nice to pm some friends and get them to come on over to another forum or something :/


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, especially since I'm generally cynical and would expect it to happen again.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I think Andy's actually, FINALLY gone completely insane.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!


 Andy's not the boss.


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Jirachi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1.) I think they're gonna make a new forum or something, you never know.

2.) NSider wasn't all about Pokemon. And they just had the GTS only, because people said they'd want to trade, not caring if they had to use the GTS or not.

3.) No response.

4.) NSider wasn't dead. Maybe you needed to take a look into other forums than the Nintendo Wii Wi-Fi Help board or something.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That doesnt mean he's not capable of destroying the forum.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> What annoys me most is how they gave absolutely no warning... It would have been nice to pm some friends and get them to come on over to another forum or something :/


 Yeah, that was a really cheap shot.  Honestly, I wouldn't have cared that NSider died if I'd had a way to contact people.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, he was responsible for its upkeep, so he could break it if he wanted to do so.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

> 1.It's not likely they will come back. After all, there was too many members/spam/posts for those Staff members to handle.
> 2. People can make trades more efficiently using other forums and reveal locations to their own forums/websites.
> 3. If Andy does all that and I pretty sure Nintendo Power what's the chance that he'll have time to work on a new NSider Community.
> 4. Face reality, NSider=dead.



Not really.  You can't rule it out that much so soon.

By the way, the Andy who writes for Nintendo Power is somebody else.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For your reply to 2 I forgot to mention that their are also other games aka AC:WW; RF:FHM and others where you can trade items. I wasn't limiting that to Pokemon.

4. It is now.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I think we can all agree that it was probably closed for financial reasons.  And Andy doesn't have any say over that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I don't think it would be because of that. You got all they money they make the games plus Nintendo Power, how would it be that granted I can see where you coming from on that but then again....


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's true.  What I want to know is if they were necessary financial reasons or just a way to increase profit.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be to the point where they just had to close without saying.  Since telling people would cause mass panic... it would add even more expenses.  So from a business point of view, that's what they should have done.

Except NSider is a community, not a business promotion... but whatever


----------



## Tyler (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed, as Prop Man stated, it would take up a lot of Bandwidth.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

Of course if they do have another community planned, we might all be freaking out for nothing...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Of course if they do have another community planned, we might all be freaking out for nothing...


 You would of thought they would mention that instead creating mass panic.


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Of course if they do have another community planned, we might all be freaking out for nothing...


 Well, I hate to be a pessimist, but I don't see a new community after all this.  Plus, even if they make a new one, I doubt that the people I actually want to talk to will all come back.

But I guess we shouldn't be surprised since the European Nintendo forums got shut down a couple of months ago.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's news to me. I never knew about that.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Demise and Bul, good to see you guys again!


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I found that info on the NSider forums.  Some guy from Europe was in the Newcomers boards and was complaining about it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope the chaos settles down soon. But the NOAs were a bit to rash on this desicion and that a week's notice would of been nice.


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Hey Demise and Bul, good to see you guys again!


 Hello whoever you are!


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Hey Demise and Bul, good to see you guys again!


 PAPA! So glad you could join us here.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow... was I surprised to see that announcement!  I'll miss Nsider a lot.     

Anyways, lovely to see so many Nsiders here... so welcome!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well there was some survey going around to certain NSiders.  I'm not sure if I'm suppose to say.  So if someone who actually got it thinks it's ok to say more about it, go ahead... but ye, it was to some people after it closed.  I don't know why they'd send it out if they didn't have something in mind.

OK, I'll just say it... it was to the Sages... :0  I'm not sure if I'm suppose to know about it, but it probably doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

To those who care I sent Nintendo an email about that and hope that they will atleast be kind enough to open the PM system and allow friend to PM each so they can all meet up again.


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone. I


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> They sent Sages a "survey" asking what we thought of the forums.  I wrote a pretty melodramatic piece at the end of the survey.


 That


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WIIREVOLUTION1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just emailed ALBERT07 
:rofl:	 

IN seriousness....I did WiiMail to of my closest friends from NSider about this place: STARWINDWIZARD7 and FUEGOMARU


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> Ultra Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Jirachi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Jirachi82 said:
			
		

> Ultra Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> I hope the chaos settles down soon. But the NOAs were a bit to rash on this desicion and that a week's notice would of been nice.


Hi, I'm new onto this forum... and I agree that the Noa's were a bit too rash on this decision as well. I was not prepared myself for the forum closing -- I thought it was regular maintenence by Lithium... I would have appreciated at least a week's notice as well.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jirachi82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Are you a Sage?
> 
> If you're not, that's why...


 I was a sage, not anymore lol.

I found GameMaster, the mod. He


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> ]
> You can find him here.
> 
> http://atlf.divineboards.net/index.php
> ...


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Box9Missingo said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome Box9...glad you could find us. And yes, we wish there would have been at least a little notice.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Box9Missingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad as well .  It would have been less of a pain if there would have been some...  :lol:


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Box9Missingo said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We need a post or something telling who's a Sage and who isn't. ;D

IIRC, you were one, correct?


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I'm glad that a lot of quality Nsiders found their way here. I would have been lonely if I was the only one to make it. Anyway, I'm signing off for the evening.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Box9Missingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Box9 was a Sage.  Glad you - and Ultra_Luigi - made it.

Wow, at least 30 members joined today.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm, I found my year old account here, I might as well start posting here.

This sucks.  I'm starting to create an "NSider Time Capsule".  I'm printing out my most important posts, and with some of my physical stuff I got from NSider, I'm going to hang it up or put it in a box.  A little obsessive, but when you've been somewhere for 4+years, you get that attached to it. ):


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

IcelanticMyst said:
			
		

> Hmm, I found my year old account here, I might as well start posting here.
> 
> This sucks.  I'm starting to create an "NSider Time Capsule".  I'm printing out my most important posts, and with some of my physical stuff I got from NSider, I'm going to hang it up or put it in a box.  A little obsessive, but when you've been somewhere for 4+years, you get that attached to it. ):


 Guys and gals, NOA_Mac has send me an email back about Nsider! Go see the thread about Mac.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

IcelanticMyst said:
			
		

> Hmm, I found my year old account here, I might as well start posting here.
> 
> This sucks.  I'm starting to create an "NSider Time Capsule".  I'm printing out my most important posts, and with some of my physical stuff I got from NSider, I'm going to hang it up or put it in a box.  A little obsessive, but when you've been somewhere for 4+years, you get that attached to it. ):


 I've copied and pasted all the articles I've ever written, I'm gonna print them out and enshrine them.

well, maybe not, but something like that.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 17, 2007)

27 of pages LOL.  Well, PKMNMASTERSAMUS HAS MOVED TO TBT!  I don't really have any feelings on this, not a big deal (well it is...I guess).  How many people have joined today?


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> IcelanticMyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still have some of my favorite chat transcripts.    			 Sunday was the last day of chat, a late night chat with Nsider. Saturday happened too.


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I've copied and pasted all the articles I've ever written, I'm gonna print them out and enshrine them.
> 
> well, maybe not, but something like that.


 That reminds. I did have some Ghosts N Goblins and Super Ghouls N Ghosts mini guides. They weren


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Ultra Luigi said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ultra Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jirachi82 (Sep 17, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

WIIREVOLUTION1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh man... I thought you were serious for a second there.
I almost pooped a little.  Don't tell Albert about this place.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, woah; I just realized... Where's Talnuras?!!  He needs to come here ASAP.  I have his IM screen-name, but he's never on...


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh, woah; I just realized... Where's Talnuras?!!  He needs to come here ASAP.  I have his IM screen-name, but he's never on...


 Yeah, I actually asked about him earlier, but no one seemed to know anything.  I was hoping Chucklemonkey would find his way here too.


----------



## WIIREVOLUTION1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok so now that NSider is gpne, who is removing the NS_ from their wifi names? (for those who had NS_ in their names) (it stands for NSiderf..)

I am since Nintendo left us  :angry: 

We should all now put TBT_ in our names     

NS_WiiRevo is no more, my wifi name is now TBT_WiiRev


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got Tal's wiicode and I sent him a wiimail...Chuckle on the other hand...I'm afraid we've lost him...


----------



## yasuharu (Sep 18, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> I've got Tal's wiicode and I sent him a wiimail...Chuckle on the other hand...I'm afraid we've lost him...


 Dang...  It will be great to have Talnuras, but I'm going to miss Chucklemonkey...
I guess his main project died with NSider anyway, so he may have not wanted to make the move.


----------



## Flummoxer (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a very emotional experience.     
:'(


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2007)

Magidrakee here.  It really sucks that NSider closed, even though I was a fairly new member.  The DS Games Discussion board was my residency and now that it's gone, it's hard to find other places on the web with as many DS gaming enthusiasts.  I wonder where GeekyDad has gone...


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 18, 2007)

blue_slime said:
			
		

> Magidrakee here.  It really sucks that NSider closed, even though I was a fairly new member.  The DS Games Discussion board was my residency and now that it's gone, it's hard to find other places on the web with as many DS gaming enthusiasts.  I wonder where GeekyDad has gone...


 Hey Magicdr...err....Blue Slime. Glad you could make it. I don't know what the DS boards are like here, but welcome anyway.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't you think this should be closed? It's just turning into a huge chat thread.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Don't you think this should be closed? It's just turning into a huge chat thread.


 Ub, you could really stop being so negative T_T;


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not being negative. I'm just saying that people are posting here about their FCs, their friends who they want to join..... <_<


----------



## Grawr (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Don't you think this should be closed? It's just turning into a huge chat thread.


Not really...this is kinda like one big introduction thread for all the new members.

EDIT: *Sees above post* ...then again, I haven't looked through the entire thing yet...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 18, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly,

this is a really big thing and it's okay.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If it was an introduction thread, people would be introducing themselves, not talking about the things I listed above.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 meh... it's a big event like I said, and deserves it's own thread. If a staff member hasn't closed it already it's not getting closed.


----------



## SafariSuz (Sep 18, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know how to contact TALNURAS or CHUCKLEMONKEY?



 |sf>I have Talnuras' e-mail in my address book.  I'll drop him a line and tell him about TBT.  Having that info is all thanks to Pokemon!


----------



## SafariSuz (Sep 18, 2007)

yasuharu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I really don't see how it could come back. Even if it does, I know I won't be going back.


 |sf>It could come back, but everyone will start their rankings from square one.  I also have an account on the Sony web pages.  Someone on those boards (ImAGamingFreak) e-mailed Nintendo and received the following reply e-mail--

-------------------------------------------
Hello,

As you have seen, the message boards at www.nintendo.com have been closed
indefinitely. At this time the future of the forums is uncertain and there are
no plans to retain ranks, post count, etc. The forums are being made available
in a Read Only format for one week so our fans can preserve their favorite posts
on their own computer. As was stated in the message, you are encouraged to
start new Nintendo forums elsewhere.

We appreciate all the support from our fans over the years. Your feedback about
the forums will be forwarded to the appropriate department.

Nintendo of America Inc.
NOA Mac 
----------------------------------------------

In other words, that's confirmation that ranks and post counts will be killed.  As I said privately, the Titanic is sinking;  salvage what you want before it happens.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 18, 2007)

SafariSuz said:
			
		

> yasuharu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same automated answer that everyone has gotten from NOA. Honestly, I don't think it's coming back simply because of the fact that the forums are closed indefinitely, and the "encouragement" they give us to start our own Nintendo forums. If they ever thought of bringing it back, don't you think that they would have said: "Don't worry, Nintendo is coming back in full force and with the new Nintendo.com you will have  a new place were you can share your thought with fellow players.", or something like that?


----------



## SafariSuz (Sep 18, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> That's the same automated answer that everyone has gotten from NOA. Honestly, I don't think it's coming back simply because of the fact that the forums are closed indefinitely, and the "encouragement" they give us to start our own Nintendo forums. If they ever thought of bringing it back, don't you think that they would have said: "Don't worry, Nintendo is coming back in full force and with the new Nintendo.com you will have a new place were you can share your thought with fellow players.", or something like that?


 |sf>Actually, it tells me that it will be down for at least a month.  It won't be a short vacation.   I don't want to give up hope, because I think it's too early to fall into that state.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Safari suz glad to see you back online


----------



## Jiya (Sep 18, 2007)

I never liked NSider forums that much, but that's just me.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jiya said:
			
		

> I never liked NSider forums that much, but that's just me.


 No thistles on this side bro.
I did like it but I thought it was way to protective like Fcs... I mean how much danger is that if you even event it Nintendo?!?


----------



## Jiya (Sep 18, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Jiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can pm your FCs to people and hope they don't tell on you.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jiya said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually Mods and Admins can just search it up and that would even be more trouble


----------



## Jiya (Sep 18, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Jiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True, but then it really defeat the purpose of a PM xD I did it a couple times and never got caught    			 Some members even said themselves that pming was the best way to go.


----------

